# Sony DSC H200 HDR???



## DanLaw001 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello, I have been searching for a while in the camera setting to see if I could find the HDR mode. However, the closest I could find a is the feature where the camera will take two photos with different exposure when doing a shoot at low light condition. Also, the camera will not then "combine" the two photos to form a HDR photo. So, do the camera really have HDR mode???


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 14, 2013)

There is no in camera HDR feature in this model from what I read online.

You'll just have to bracket your own shots and do it manually.


----------



## MerlinJohn (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes , There is no HDR feature in this camera model.


----------

